# Rubii (aka Rubix Dual) – The 8X D-Bin P7 Light 7,200 lumens



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

Lots of positive reactions from my previous light posts (Wall-E and Rubix), so I thought I'd share the latest incarnation/ insanity. If you missed my previous creations you can check them out here:

*Wall-E:* http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=505166
*Rubix: *http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=568134

But before I start, let me just preface this post with a beamshot&#8230;..








Ok, now a little background...

Usually when I design and build lights, I bounce design ideas off my buddy ('timight' here on mtbr). Generally, I'll make the light and start running it, and timight will build the same lights so that we have equal power on our night rides, and neither of us are casting shadows on one-another.

Sooooo&#8230; not only does the crazy f**ker make just one, but he shows up for our night ride with dual!! Then to top it off, he pulls out another Rubix for me!!! (thanks bud!) The end result is insanity at it's finest&#8230;. like Moore's law, we've doubled Rubix output. I guess you could call this Core2-Rubix or Rubix-X2, but we like and have dubbed the name of this light, Rubii (plural for rubix  ). So without further adieu, onto the pics&#8230;.

The "magic" adapter that lets it all happen:








Rubii:















Stem Mounted:















But of course, Rubii is a bike mounted light. I still use Wall-E on the helmet for throw duties (but now with an Ostar dome cover removed for even more throw).

Money shot of the 9,200 lumen light setup:








A light thread is just not a light thread without the mandatory beamshots, but this time I put other lights into the beamshot mix for reference to intensity. Other lights include a triple Cree XRE-R2 light, as well as a P7 converted maglite (closest thing I have to a magicshine) for comparison purposes.

The first set of beamshots are taken at "Standard MTBR Camera Settings":
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=485574
*ISO-100, F4, 6 Sec*

Control Shot:








P7 Mag (900 Lumens):








Triple XRE-R2 (750 Lumens):


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

Rubii (7,200 lumens):








Rubii + Wall-E (9,200 lumens):








This is what it looks like if Timight's lights and mine are on at the same time on the trail (18,400 lumens):








2nd set of beamshots are taken at the "Standard MTBR Camera Settings for High Powered Lights":
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=568224
*ISO-100, F4, 1 Sec*

Control Shot:








P7 Mag (900 Lumens):








Triple XRE-R2 (750 Lumens):








Rubii (7,200 lumens):








Rubii + Wall-E (9,200 lumens):








Again, both timight's setup and mine (18,400 lumens):








Some FAQ's I generally get on the trails (might answer Q's for some reading this post):

Q: How much runtime do you get? 
A: Rubii gets a little over an hour at max power off my 10-cell 18650 pack. Wall-E is still around 3 hours on max.

Q: Are those fans I see? How do you wire that up? Is your light water resistant? Do you have a parts list?
A: See my original Rubix post for all those answers.

Q: Do you really still need Wall-E?
A: Yes, hard to tell in beamshots, but Rubii just doesn't throw like wall-e does. In tight singletrack, Rubii is all you need, but when speeds start getting up there on higher speed trails, I really need Wall-E for the throw. Especially with the plastic dome removed off Wall-E, the light throw is insane.

Q: Will you make me one?
A: No. Sorry. These were made on a manual mill and take way to long to make.

Q: Cost no object, will you make me one?
A: Let's talk. Haha.. just kidding. Too busy with other projects to make another Rubix, let alone another Rubii.

Q: Well then, can I have your CAD designs so I can make my own?
A: Sorry, I like to be unique. Aside from handing over what took me hours the design, the entire parts list and even wiring diagram are already laid out in my first Rubix post.

Q: Why do you need so much light?
A: Although I do a lot of XC night riding, I also hit up some of the more technical and DH oriented trails. And in the case of the latter, I still wish I had more light.

Q: Aren't you concerned with the weight? Isn't this heavy?
A: Weight? What weight? Have you seen my tires?!!! Haha!
Hope you peeps enjoyed my post&#8230;. Now back to our regular scheduled programmming.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the entertainment. Good to see you are still up to no good.:thumbsup: 

If you get some time would love to see some shots of the collection.


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

....and the locals think a new star is being formed in the desert.

So awesome.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Ah yes, we love to make the critters flee. I surprised a couple of rabbits last nite, you can catch em in the bright light and they won't run. Nice job cosmo. James


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

*FIRE! FIRE! FIRE
*


















You're my flippin biggest hero right now Cosmo.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm blinded just by looking at the beam shots!!!

WOW!!!


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

and for you sir........golf clap. well done, very well done.

I can't imagine how much more light you could need....


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

cosmoworks said:


> Rubii (7,200 lumens):


8x SSC [email protected] = 7200 lumens ???

I have 10x MC-E bike light and I calculate only 6000 lumens.


----------



## timight (May 21, 2008)

[Damn, your setup's nice!!! But mine's less boring. Gotta have some color!! 

Great design Cosmoworks!! Floods like crazy.


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

*odtexas: * No good is right... haha! The other lights are bland in comparison, so that's why I don't post them. Except for a suprise that's coming soon to a theater near you!

*BKruahnndon, OldMTBfreak, chelboed, mojojojoaf, jmitchell13:* That's for the props guys!

*pepko:* D-bin's are 900 theoretical max at 2.8 amps. Sorry should have clarified, I put them to 2.4 as not to trip the polyswitch in my pack  Technically it's less at 2.4 amps, but who cares?

*timight:* Always gotta one-up me, don't you?!


----------



## fujio001 (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you ever sell your lights?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2007)

So do you need to ride with sunglasses  ?

Very cool looking. Have you started looking at the SSR-90 yet? I've got a dual in the works that should kick out 3000 lumens.

Mark


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

As soon as I saw Wall-E...I was pretty-much hooked on the idea of a barn-burner bike light. Thanks a ton, Cosmo! (shakes head)

After building some smaller XP-G lights though...I'm starting to get hooked on efficiency. I like to have about 2hr battery capacity for my lights...


...dadgum Cosmo, how big'a'battery would you need to run these lights for 2hrs? 32cell 18650? May as well pull the deep cycle outta the neighbor's boat, hahahaha.


I can't wait to see your next surprise.


Now that I have my "go-to" setup for every day riding...I may have to pursue my original goal of 10,000'ish lumens...look out Cosmo...you may one day see your shadow in front of you on the trail.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a question...which direction are your fans blowing? Toward the sink...or drawing air away from the sink?

I completed that "active cooling" triple XP-G that I picked your brain about...but the fan was a tad too small and the LDO wasn't powerful enough to run it at full voltage. Plan-B in prog.


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

*fujio001:* Yes, but not the ones I post on MTBR.

*[email protected]:* Damn... don't spill the beans!!!! I've done way more than just "look at".... 

*chelboed:* You'd need around (20) 18650 cells to run Rubii at max power for 2 hours. Typically I'm only on max power for the downhill sections, so usually I have plenty of juice left in my pack after a ride. My "go-to" setup is the single Rubix, so I usually have a 2 hour burntime with that (at max power). Rubix/Rubii fans pull away from the heatsink, but I've mounted it backward before and there's no measureable difference in cooling performance. Look forward to your plan B.


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

so, i have to ask... when on full blast, does anything get whitewashed like in pics? is it tough to see stuff close up, or is it just the camera?


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ No, it's not tough to see. Everything looks just fine in real life as your eyes will auto-adjust. The pictures just look washed out because the camera is forced to the standard MTBR settings, and not given a chance to auto-adjust like your eyes do.

The reality is that a twin-fluorescent bulb light fixture in your garage probably puts out around the same total lumens as Rubii, yet you see just fine. However, if you focused thousands of lumens into a narrow beam, and use that as your only bike light, then your eyes will adjust to the light in the spot so much that when you look away to the sides of the trail, everything is much darker. Not an issue with Rubix/Rubii since the Boom lenses gives a pretty wide spread.


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

i thought that was the case...was always curious about the mega lights!


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 23, 2005)

Those light double duty as Frying pans too right? They must get HOT when running a spec 

Awesome Job BTW!

Mac


----------



## GeniusGun (Aug 26, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Those light double duty as Frying pans too right? They must get HOT when running a spec


I hope not this hot LINK


Awesome lights Cosmoworks
I have only one P7 for nightrides


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Great job as usual Cosmoworks, now can we expect to see Quad Rubix any time soon? you know you need to improve the peripheral vision while riding right?


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 23, 2005)

GeniusGun said:


> I hope not this hot LINK
> 
> 
> Awesome lights Cosmoworks
> I have only one P7 for nightrides


What are the odds you post a link to one of my light designs 

Mac


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Cosmo: If I remember correctly...you're using a manual mill, right? No CNC?

timight: That last beamshot mentions 4x Ostars...are you balling a Wall-E too? Are you guys still using that big'ol freakin' external driver, or did you switch to a Hyperboost?



I'm still geekin' out on this thread, guys.


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

*cmacclel:* Mac, I did some steady state tests on the single Rubix and the heatsink ran about 55C at full power with the active cooling... it's no where near being able to fry anything!  While night riding, the light never even sees 50C unless I'm doing something stupid, like climbing with it on max power, or it's a really hot night. BTW, I'm a total fan of all your CPF work!

*mimi1885 & GeniusGun*: Thanks for the praise guys, and no quad/quad...haha!

*chelboed:* Correct, manual mill..... and a big-ass driver for my wall-e. I know timight switched his wall-e to a smaller electronics box with hyperboost though.


----------



## timight (May 21, 2008)

*chelboed:*: Yeah, I have a wall-e that I light up the night with. I upgraded to a hyperboost driver a while back when my cchipo driver died. Reduced the size of the external box substantially but it's still there. Still wouldn't be able to fit the hyperboost into the wall-e housing without a redesign. And I can't do that right now because of some black opps projects that are in the works. :eekster:


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

:madmax: Our patience is not without limits. :madmax: 
 We demand entertainment.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

You definately need a tie-dye ano version.

Good job guys :thumbsup: I sure would love one of those for our faster more technical trails.


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

gticlay said:


> You definately need a tie-dye ano version.


Well not tie-dye, but I've definitely done "fire" ano before:








May give it a whirl again on the next project!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Now you're just getting crazy!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet Jesus. Aren't you the least bit concerned about Global Warming and Light Pollution? Bad Hippy!


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

What does it cost you to build the Wall-E style light? that thing is awesome, and if it was bar mounted id kill for one...


----------



## timight (May 21, 2008)

k1lluaA: So if I make a bar mount Wall-e you're going to kill something? I'm not sure I could live with that. :nono:


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

hah...my phone rings wall-e's voice.....i love him..

just a real nice looking light, wondering how much it cost...and if its possible to bar mount..


----------



## timight (May 21, 2008)

The parts cost for Wall-e is between $350 and $400. That doesn't include any machining or assembly time. 

It's possible to bar mount it, would require more design work; something similar to Rubix. We use a modified stem face plate for that mount.


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

wow...that is quite alot more expensive than i thought..

Its a very cool light, is the milling all done by cnc with a cad program or by hand?


----------



## timight (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, you wouldn't think it would be so much but it all adds up.

I do it all by hand on a benchtop mill in my garage. Then I anodize it in my ano tank. Fun stuff.


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

wow man... 
i honestly thought it was all milled on CNC because of how clean it all looks....
Those lights look more cleanly assembled and built than some retail lights ive seen and looked at..


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

k1lluaA said:


> wow...that is quite alot more expensive than i thought..


As timight stated, parts cost add up quick. The cost assumes a build quantity of one. So if we need a few o-rings, we have to buy 60 - need about $10 worth in aluminum, have to buy $50 worth, etc.... Also there's expensive switchcraft connectors, IP67 switch, $70-80 worth in LED's, driver, etc, etc, etc. Obviously building 10 of these would bring the raw material cost down down by $50-100 or so, but that cost doesn't yet even include battery or charger cost.

You can click on the Wall-E link to get more detailed pics and information.


----------



## bbbbking (Nov 7, 2008)

hi, 
may i know how can it be to the one bettery supply power to two led kit, i try it before, just connect it by cable to the 2 led kit, but it was Jam, when I change mode of A led, B led also change, so pls help me fix this problem, thx a lot


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

@ bbbbking: I'm not sure what you're asking. But the lights are connected to one 10-cell 18650 pack. Each light has it's own driver and switch. Hope that helps.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Was looking at this thread again... have you thought about making a Wall-E with the same LED's and reflectors as the Rubix have? Seems like it could be a lot more compact that way.


----------



## cosmoworks (Jan 22, 2008)

gticlay: Actually I wouldn't do that since the throw isn't good on the boom reflectors, and Wall-E is all about throw. I did think about doing a Wall-E part deux at one point, but really started focusing on the next light instead. I made great progress, but then "life" happened, and all my projects have ceased. I promise to introduce something new when things clear up - just have no idea when that will be at the moment.


----------

